# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bot Maps And Profiles >  [PQR] World of Warriorcraft - Arms 5.4 (R)BG / Arena

## Partykilla

People are asking me if I don't accept donates,
At this point I do not accept donates.
However, if you do wanna do something
in return for me, donate to Xelper<3
His a f*cking epic man  :Big Grin: 

On the other had, it would be cool do have
a domene hosting all my builds on,
talk to me if u'd like to do this for me<3





Designed for Arena and RBG/BG
Rotations ATM:
RBG AOE
ARENA SINGLETARGET

V.2.0.4 Beta

Hotkeys:
Control:	Heroic Leap
Shift: Banner > Safeguard
Scrollwheel: Shockwave/DR/Storm
AltGr: Pause
RightShift:	Spellreflect
Right Control:	Change Shouths
Mouse4: Swifty


Place DPS trinket in slot 13
(First trinket slot)

Place CC trinket in slot 14
(Auto Forsaken and Every Man)

Check out "CONFIG" for configuration options!

*Power Bolt*

This profile should cast storm bolt on enemy when they instant
cast spells on you OR reflect them, this is still beta.
About 60% success rate!

Will auto Charge for interrupt except when cooldowns are active.
Auto Reflect a serious list of spells
-Included Instant spell reflects

Pool Rage:
Attempting to keep an high rage pool,
dumping at 85 rage.

Thanks to RedRussian this profile will
Automatically reveal stealthers in bgs/rbgs/arenas.


Talents specialization supported:
( * Preferred specialization )
( - Not supported at this time )
15
Juggernaut
Double Time *
Warbringer

30
Enraged Regeneration -
Second Wind *
Impending Victory

45
Staggering Shout -
Piercing Howl -
Disrupting Shout * <USE THIS!

60
Bladestorm
Shockwave *
Dragon Roar

75
Mass Spell Reflection * <YOU SHOULD USE THIS
Safeguard
Vigilance -

90
Avatar
Bloodbath -
Storm Bolt * <USE THIS!



Glyphs:
At this point you should be able to use any glyphs,
no support for [Glyph of Impaling Throws] as I don't find it usefull. 
-Convince me otherwise?


- Download here -
Latest build V.2.0.4. Fix


*Credits to:*
Cokx, Cpoworks & Rubim AND Replikator<3


Please test out and give feedback!
It's needed to improve!

*Cheers!*
Help me fill my todo list!
Todo:
Support all talents (Currently working on!)
PvE Rotation
Arena Cleave Rotation
Improve Combat Log (Raid Warning)
More?

----------


## Partykilla

Build 2.0.1 fix:
*Fixed Typo Error x2 that messed up "Normal rotation"
*Lifted Slam Prio and edited the rotation itself
*Started to implementing the disabling of "Raid Combat Log"
*Updated Immune check
*?

Build 2.0.2 fix:
*Fixed small issues
*Added new combat log style
*?

Build 2.0.3 fix:
*Fixed small issues
*Rewrote kill totem logics
*Fixed auto stance error < I feel stupid xD
*Updated Eat Trap < Will added name support very soon now
*Fixed an Hamstring Error
*Fixed Single Target rotation "Over Power" error
*Fixed Execute Text < Executed without displaying
*?

Build 2.0.4 fix:
*Fixed issue where mount would be forced to dismount
*Added option to disable CC Trinket use < jshookz's request
*Edited the Raid Combot Log a bit
*?

Build 2.0.5 fix: (Not out yet)
*Fixed Totem spam on friendly targets
*?

----------


## gastlv

best profile <3  :Smile:

----------


## jackus

Have only tested on Traning Dummy and in duels.


intervene banner still bugged. I need to clear the target of banner before it intervenes it.Low dps coz of the odd pauses. your rotation is around 85k while other PVP one I use is 100k
Is that because it saves rage?Uses Heroic strke way too much! compared to Slam. Looks like it uses HS as a fury dump. Slam is way better than HS.still attacks while Ice blocked/bubble/deterranceI dont know why but the spellrefect on droods root and locks blood horror is slow. It dont get spellrefect up in time on drood or lock.I like eatFocusTraps but what about if we could put in a name? eg. our healerAnd zerkerrage is still a bit slow to get out of fear.

Keep up the good updates  :Smile:

----------


## Partykilla

Jackus, how much do you really know about warriors?
And could you link me the other PvP profile you use? I'd like to see it.

Regarding the Banner Bug you speak of, I don't have it. But I'll try to rewrite it.
I'll Rais up the Slam Prio and lower the Heroic Strike Prio, but I really don't think I should do that.
As of that I am willing to test it  :Smile: 
Also the Immunity Check... It works perfect for me but I'll rewrite that one too.
Regarding reflecting the warlock and druid, I noticed that my profile hits the target too fast, so Ill try to dump the DPS until spell reflect is up,
maybe that will fix it.
And why would u need to put in name for eating trap? Just put as focus =) I'll look into that when I got the time...
Zerk out of fear has been tuned down to be more "Human Like" I will not tune it up, cus I don't want you guys to get reported. Anyone who want it 
to react faster, just edit the PQR delay  :Smile:  (Now is 1 second)

Thanks for feedback Jackus!

Edit:

Here is the immun list



> local immuneID	= {
> 33786, -- Cyclone
> 113506, -- Cyclone
> 45438,	-- Ice Block
> 110700,	-- Divine Shield (Paladin)
> 110696,	-- Ice Block (Mage)
> 19263,	-- Deterrence
> 45438,	-- Ice Block
> 122464,	-- Dematerialize
> ...

----------


## jshookz

Don't add in a PVE rotation  :Frown:  Just stick to PVP  :Smile:

----------


## jackson27

> And why would u need to put in name for eating trap? Just put as focus =) I'll look into that when I got the time...


Can't speak for everyone, but I hate having my partner as my focus. I'd much prefer the healer, or non kill target, so I can still focus charge / manually stormbolt / fear ect and watch their casts.

I feel blind having my partner as my focus target.

----------


## replikatoren

Why you dont actually add the trapeat from the profile I gave to you partykilla ? That was actually pretty good. We have to skype soon, havnt had any time to test your profiles yet... but ye, I will look into it.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Very nice of you to share this Partykilla! +rep

----------


## Wrathchild

When a have cheap shot from rogue and other controls that do not have time to break off Storm Bolt I get the error caused by the modification. Rotation stops and does not restart until you restart the interface.
(sorry for bad english)

----------


## dumars

Hey, tested this in battleground and the aoe dmg was insane, aslo tested it in arena and did not get enemy less then 50% (2.2k cr)
But then i saw that u gonna add a arena rotation, hope this can burst realy hard  :Wink:  

I would be more awsome if u only keep this to PVP and realy focus it! as Jshooks said.
And for 4 weeks you said that u will "NEVER" add pve support (on your fury warrior thread)  :Big Grin: 


Thanks for a nice pqr profile and when its ready we all gonna play 2.2k+  :Wink: 

+Max rep

Dumars

----------


## deejayfowler

> Have only tested on Traning Dummy and in duels.
> 
> 
> intervene banner still bugged. I need to clear the target of banner before it intervenes it.Low dps coz of the odd pauses. your rotation is around 85k while other PVP one I use is 100k
> Is that because it saves rage?Uses Heroic strke way too much! compared to Slam. Looks like it uses HS as a fury dump. Slam is way better than HS.still attacks while Ice blocked/bubble/deterranceI dont know why but the spellrefect on droods root and locks blood horror is slow. It dont get spellrefect up in time on drood or lock.I like eatFocusTraps but what about if we could put in a name? eg. our healerAnd zerkerrage is still a bit slow to get out of fear.
> 
> 
> Keep up the good updates



yeah the profile is still dumping with heroic strike despite having CS up banner requires a double tap for me seems a bit better than the last 1 any chance u can add the second banner into the intervene ?? it only uses 1 for me

----------


## Kratick

I tried this in Arenas.

When breaking fear, enrage AND ccTrinket are used, at the same time. I set ccTrinket to nil and will use manually until fixed.


Keep up the good work, Partykilla.

----------


## jackus

> I tried this in Arenas and I noticed two things.
> 
> First, I get a lot of time where it's not trying to attack and just auto attacks. I'm assuming this is a problem on my end because others above seem to have it working fine.
> 
> Second, when it breaks out of fear it will always waste enrage AND the cc trinket, at the same time.
> 
> Keep it up, thank you Partykilla!


Like i said: it has some weird pauses, but I think its so It can keep rage for execute. 

to remove auto trinket: Edit [ TWEAKS ] and find -- CC Trinket -- and replace it with this code


```
-- CC Trinket --
--if PQR_SpellAvailable(59752) and not PQR_SpellAvailable(18499) or GetInventoryItemCooldown(14)==0 
--    then
--if trinket("player") == true
--    then
--        UseInventoryItem(ccTrinket)
--            RunMacroText("/cast Every Man for Himself")
--        RaidNotice_AddMessage(RaidWarningFrame, "\124cFFF00000\<Trinket!>", ChatTypeInfo["RAID_WARNING"])
--        RaidNotice_AddMessage(RaidWarningFrame, "", ChatTypeInfo["RAID_WARNING"])
--                PQR_DelayRotation(1)
--    end
--end
```





> yeah the profile is still dumping with heroic strike despite having CS up banner requires a double tap for me seems a bit better than the last 1 any chance u can add the second banner into the intervene ?? it only uses 1 for me


_to fix banner use this:_ http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-5-4-a-10.html ([PQR] Arms Warrior PvP 5.4) at least ot works for me.

I need your help here PartyKilla: this code means if the target got more HP than 21% and above 20 rage it should use Overpower right??



```
        -- 5 Overpower --
if PQR_SpellAvailable(7384) 
    and cs
    and getHp("target") > 21 
    and UnitPower("player") <= 20
    and not UnitBuffID("player",1719)
    or Stack == 5 and UnitPower("player") > 10
    then 
    _castSpell(7384)
            
    end
```

Edit: Also it uses [Disrupting Shout] when people are Immune to interrups

Edit: How do I remove so it wont use spellreflect or mass spellreflect when i get novaed?

Edit: has any one else seen it mess up when it should execute?

----------


## Kratick

> to remove auto trinket: Edit [ TWEAKS ] and find -- CC Trinket -- and replace it with this code
> 
> 
> ```
> -- CC Trinket --
> --if PQR_SpellAvailable(59752) and not PQR_SpellAvailable(18499) or GetInventoryItemCooldown(14)==0 
> --    then
> --if trinket("player") == true
> --    then
> ...


That works, I just set ccTrinket to nil in config.

----------


## elderapo

Damn, isnt working for me. Just when I start it and try to dps something like target dummy or random mobs it's always calls "Attemp to kill totems" and no attack ;/ Some1 know why?

----------


## deejayfowler

> yeah the profile is still dumping with heroic strike despite having CS up banner requires a double tap for me seems a bit better than the last 1 any chance u can add the second banner into the intervene ?? it only uses 1 for me


second banner works now must of been a random bug 1 fast question party i really wanna no the deal with fps drops lets say the profile takes 30 fps off me not a issue and all but if u hold the swifty button down it carries on working but gives every single bit of fps back and still performs the same apart from it using reck etc of course any reason why it gives all the fps back ??

----------


## jshookz

Jackus is providing very good feedback but great profile party  :Smile:  +rep coming your way!

----------


## Januk

how do i make it stop yell swifty...its annoying as hell
but the profile works great so far =)

----------


## dumars

> how do i make it stop yell swifty...its annoying as hell
> but the profile works great so far =)


Its only yell swifty when your burst key is pressed (MouseButtonDown(5))

----------


## slavevi

doesnt work for me. or any other profiles iether!

----------


## slavevi

nvm fixed it...
nvm again i didnt fix it

----------


## jackus

> nvm fixed it...
> nvm again i didnt fix it


well could you tell us the problem u have?

----------


## slavevi

i start up the profile and the profile does nothing! cant even heroic leap with crtl

----------


## jackus

> i start up the profile and the profile does nothing! cant even heroic leap with crtl


hmm. what does the profile say when u atart it?

----------


## BroloElCunado

> i start up the profile and the profile does nothing! cant even heroic leap with crtl


Do a fresh install of PQR and find the latest fan update for PQinterface LUA file, then redownload and install the profiles.

----------


## jshookz

> i start up the profile and the profile does nothing! cant even heroic leap with crtl


yeah that's on your end because works fine for me

----------


## Guvnor

> i start up the profile and the profile does nothing! cant even heroic leap with crtl


First before saying it does not work try turning off all addons :-P It worked for me just not got around to finding out which ones was stopping it from working :-/

Hope this helps

Guv

----------


## MrHeroe

which addon caused your problem?

----------


## jh16

Okies here is some feedback from me.

Version Tested: 2.0.0

Banner & Intervene/Safeguard has major delay.Berserker Rage for CCs is kind of slow. Can confirm it overlapping freedom trinket.Fear has a delay."Force Stance" set to "false" and still stand dances.Heroic Leap has some issues along with delayed reaction.Enter combat while mounted forces dismount.Trinketing Fists of Fury is bad juju, waste of trinket.The amount of Shattering Throw uses remains at zero, have to manually use.Hamstring isn't applied onto PvP vehicles.Perhaps make it use Piercing Howl if multiple people are around and make Hamstring not override.

----------


## deejayfowler

> Okies here is some feedback from me.
> 
> Version Tested: 2.0.0
> 
> Banner & Intervene/Safeguard has major delay.Berserker Rage for CCs is kind of slow. Can confirm it overlapping freedom trinket.Fear has a delay."Force Stance" set to "false" and still stand dances.Heroic Leap has some issues along with delayed reaction.Enter combat while mounted forces dismount.Trinketing Fists of Fury is bad juju, waste of trinket.The amount of Shattering Throw uses remains at zero, have to manually use.Hamstring isn't applied onto PvP vehicles.Perhaps make it use Piercing Howl if multiple people are around and make Hamstring not override.



shattering throw works perfectly fine for me as soon as they hit bubble block etc just stand still and it auto gets it off and hamstring seems perfectly fine for me heroic leap has no delay banner does require a double tap of the keybind for me and still feels really sluggish force stance instead of changing to false change to nil that might fix that for u can confirm zerker rage on fears are really slow atm

----------


## TTupaT

that something is wrong with the rotation, it pauses 2-3sec then why in the middle of a fight. in the end I can not kill anyone in the arena 2000 + is not enough damage.

----------


## jackus

> that something is wrong with the rotation, it pauses 2-3sec then why in the middle of a fight. in the end I can not kill anyone in the arena 2000 + is not enough damage.


Coz it saves rage.. Its just not very good atm

----------


## Partykilla

jh16, thanks for good feedback  :Smile: 
Just telling you guys that I've started an build to fix about everything.

Sofar:
Rotation seems smoother, fixed some prio and 1 major bug in rotation programming.
Added and better "immune check".
Looked into fixing the banners and safeguard / intervane.
Hamstring will never be applied of its a nonehuman, I will check into this matter regarding BGs on how to do it.
As said befor I dont want u guys banned so I added delay on fear and trinket but I will make an better way to not doubbleuse zerk and trinket.
Fear / Safeguard is slow cus it finishes of what it is doing than doing this, I will fix that.
As of the stance dance, it got lost in a build I mixed it up with.
I also added a option to disable "Raid Combat Logg" I will add this in next build,
coming up VERY soon, I promis  :Smile: 

It's just that I've been so busy lately.

----------


## Kratick

> jh16, thanks for good feedback 
> Just telling you guys that I've started an build to fix about everything.
> 
> Sofar:
> Rotation seems smoother, fixed some prio and 1 major bug in rotation programming.
> Added and better "immune check".
> Looked into fixing the banners and safeguard / intervane.
> Hamstring will never be applied of its a nonehuman, I will check into this matter regarding BGs on how to do it.
> As said befor I dont want u guys banned so I added delay on fear and trinket but I will make an better way to not doubbleuse zerk and trinket.
> ...


Great work, Partykilla! Hope to see the new build soon. Any ETA on it's release?

Btw, your sig is way out of date  :Wink:

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

Hey Party, you're definately doing a great job and on the way to having coded an excellent arms warrior pvp profile. I'm still using your pre 2.0 version until the bugs get fixed in your 2.0 version and it still runs great. Looking forward to seeing the latest revision and hopefully it continues to put out the damage your older release does.

Keep up the hard work my friend,

Cheers

BDW

----------


## jackus

yeah Great Job PartyKilla  :Big Grin:  keep it up

----------


## Januk

> Its only yell swifty when your burst key is pressed (MouseButtonDown(5))


i know and i press the button frequently

----------


## Kratick

> i know and i press the button frequently


I've never seen it shout this, what are you guys talking about?

I use the burst key quite often, too.

----------


## dumars

> I've never seen it shout this, what are you guys talking about?
> 
> I use the burst key quite often, too.



Same here, works 100% for me

Januk, Check your mouse bindings ^^

----------


## Partykilla

> Great work, Partykilla! Hope to see the new build soon. Any ETA on it's release?
> Btw, your sig is way out of date


Thanks mate, I've been soo busy lately. I'm about to be a father  :Big Grin:  And that's just gonna make me have even less time to work on this profile  :Frown: 
> ETA ATM is sunday. I'll give it out befor if I get the "job" done.

About the signature, I cannot change it until I hit Contributor xD
But I'm getting there, slowly  :Big Grin:  thanks to you guys <3

----------


## Kratick

> Thanks mate, I've been soo busy lately. I'm about to be a father  And that's just gonna make me have even less time to work on this profile 
> > ETA ATM is sunday. I'll give it out befor if I get the "job" done.
> 
> About the signature, I cannot change it until I hit Contributor xD
> But I'm getting there, slowly  thanks to you guys <3


Haha, sounds good! Lets get you to Contributor!

Also - CONGRATS! Hey man, family is more important than this rotation. I get that.

----------


## thepaap

haha your password, I just read: "dontforgettorapeme".... :Big Grin:

----------


## Neer

Congrats on contributor. 
Awesome work  :Smile:  Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Partykilla

Small build update!
Fixed 2 major "coding" errors/typos and some small tweaks,
Now included fist part of disabling the "Raid Combat Log"

Download here

----------


## jshookz

good stuff party! Grats on contributor

----------


## dumars

> Small build update!
> Fixed 2 major "coding" errors/typos and some small tweaks,
> Now included fist part of disabling the "Raid Combat Log"
> 
> Download here



First of all i would like to say congrats to new parental life. =)
I would aslo like to congrats you to your Contributor title. =)

Thanks for the"small" update.
I got 10% more dps with 2.0.1 than 2.0.0, and thats huge!  :Smile: 
Im refreshing this page 10 times per day and hope for new release :Big Grin: 

I have decided that I want to contribute something to your "new" life as a father. As a thank you for sharing your work!
It might not be anything big, but a little money so you may be able to buy a pizza.
Would therefore like to see a donation button on your front page, and I'm probably not alone!

Thanks for a awesome profile!

----------


## Kratick

> Haha, sounds good! Lets get you to Contributor!


Sweet.... Partykilla, looks like you got it now! Congrats!

----------


## Partykilla

> First of all i would like to say congrats to new parental life. =)
> I would aslo like to congrats you to your Contributor title. =)
> 
> Thanks for the"small" update.
> I got 10% more dps with 2.0.1 than 2.0.0, and thats huge! 
> Im refreshing this page 10 times per day and hope for new release
> 
> I have decided that I want to contribute something to your "new" life as a father. As a thank you for sharing your work!
> It might not be anything big, but a little money so you may be able to buy a pizza.
> ...


WoW, I thank you for this! But very please... I'm JUST a profile coder.
Give everything you'd like to give to me, to Xelper!
That means more to me as of I got the money I need  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Xelper is a gr8 d00d, but please if you do donate to him cus of me, give me a shout out  :Big Grin:

----------


## frII

I dont know what update was about,but i dont see almost no dps.I mean i damage but...every 20-30 seconds.Between it just auto attacks.I checked the previous profile.And thw damage was good.
So something is not working out for me=(

----------


## dumars

> I dont know what update was about,but i dont see almost no dps.I mean i damage but...every 20-30 seconds.Between it just auto attacks.I checked the previous profile.And thw damage was good.
> So something is not working out for me=(


Hello, What happens every 20-30 sec and What version had Most dmg? 2.0.0? 1.5?

//Dumars

Sent from HTC.

----------


## popeofdope

Tested it for 10 mins so far on the Timeless Isle.
It keeps trying to spam Impending Victory when I do not have this talent (as the first post says use second wind)

----------


## dumars

> Tested it for 10 mins so far on the Timeless Isle.
> It keeps trying to spam Impending Victory when I do not have this talent (as the first post says use second wind)


this happens for me too, even when swifty burst is on.

----------


## replikatoren

the rotations stop issue is in the harmstring code 
Just change:

```

local shouldSlow = trueif inMelee() == trueand (       isSlowed("target") ~= nil      or immuneToSlow("target") ~= nil      or getHp("target") < 20    )then    shouldSlow = falseendif shouldSlow == falseand UnitDebuffID("target",1715) ~= nilthen    local hasHamstring, _, _, _, _, _, HendTimer = UnitDebuffID("target", 1715)    if hasHamstring ~= nil then        if HendTimer - GetTime() < 1 then            return true        end    endend        if inMelee() == true and shouldSlow == truethen    if UnitIsPlayer("target")        then    _castSpell(1715)RaidNotice_AddMessage(RaidWarningFrame, "\124cFFF00000\<Hamstring>", ChatTypeInfo["RAID_WARNING"])RaidNotice_AddMessage(RaidWarningFrame, "", ChatTypeInfo["RAID_WARNING"])            end end 


```

to


```

local shouldSlow = trueif inMelee() == trueand (       isSlowed("target") ~= nil      or immuneToSlow("target") ~= nil      or getHp("target") < 20    )then    shouldSlow = falseendif shouldSlow == falseand UnitDebuffID("target",1715) ~= nilthen    local hasHamstring, _, _, _, _, _, HendTimer = UnitDebuffID("target", 1715)    if hasHamstring ~= nil then        if HendTimer - GetTime() < 1 then            _castSpell(1715)        end    endend        if inMelee() == true and shouldSlow == truethen    if UnitIsPlayer("target")        then    _castSpell(1715)RaidNotice_AddMessage(RaidWarningFrame, "\124cFFF00000\<Hamstring>", ChatTypeInfo["RAID_WARNING"])RaidNotice_AddMessage(RaidWarningFrame, "", ChatTypeInfo["RAID_WARNING"])            end end 


```

"return true" to "_castSpell(1715)

----------


## jackus

@Replikatoren is it in PVE or PVP? I dont have problems in PVP.

So far what i edited in version 201
WoW PartyKilla

Edit:more slam
Removed: no trinket
Edit: if currentPercent > 85 up from 45 (SPELLRELFECT)
added: spellreflect turn evil (hpala)
removed: old banner/intervene system
added: working banner/intervene system
Edit: haxxors removed a lot of spells with "--" 
Removed: some Delay rotation.
fixed: no bezerker rage on sap

But cant figure out how to remove the instant spellreflect when i get novaed

Good damage in this profile

EDIT: Still slow on the spellreflect when blood horror and instant root from drood

----------


## Partykilla

2.0.2. fix. 
Update coming soon guys <3

----------


## Partykilla

Quote jackus:
Edit:more slam
Partykilla: New rotation should now use slam about 100% as it should.

Removed: no trinket
Partykilla: Can be disabled in config

Edit: if currentPercent > 85 up from 45 (SPELLRELFECT)
Partykilla: This might miss some fast spells like hex and caos bolt, but sure as u'd like  :Smile: 

added: spellreflect turn evil (hpala)
Partykilla: I did add this to my rotation too...

removed: old banner/intervene system
added: working banner/intervene system
Partykilla: Mine works perfect, please quote urs in php code  :Smile: 

Edit: haxxors removed a lot of spells with "--" 
Partykilla: Wich ones?

Removed: some Delay rotation.
Partykilla: Don't get banned man  :Smile: 

fixed: no bezerker rage on sap
Partykilla: This happens only if ure in combat

But cant figure out how to remove the instant spellreflect when i get novaed
Partykilla: Why would u do this? Mages can ONLY rape you when u're in nova mate  :Wink:

----------


## Sivers

Hi there,

Ever since 2.0.1, when I start the profile, I'm getting a stream of LUA errors and I can no longer read my chat or send chat messages unless I /reload (until the next time I re-enable the profile). The LUA errors reference a chat addon called Prat, but the addon has not been updated for weeks, and the errors did not start happening until 2.0.1. Any ideas as to a solution for this? Prat is an important addon for me so I'd rather not have to disable/re-enable it every time I use this profile. I think it has something to do with the way the profile communicates to the player, as it uses some interesting chat frames I haven't seen other profiles use before. Just a thought, not sure though.



```
Message: Interface\AddOns\Prat-3.0\services\chatsections.lua:395: attempt to call field 'TEXT' (a boolean value)
Time: 10/12/13 16:07:24
Count: 2521
Stack: [C]: in function `TEXT'
Interface\AddOns\Prat-3.0\services\chatsections.lua:395: in function `SplitChatMessage'
Interface\AddOns\Prat-3.0\addon\addon.lua:598: in function <Interface\AddOns\Prat-3.0\addon\addon.lua:573>
(tail call): ?
Interface\FrameXML\ChatFrame.lua:2637: in function `ChatFrame_OnEvent'
[string "*:OnEvent"]:1: in function <[string "*:OnEvent"]:1>

Locals:
```

----------


## azuro

im always below other warriors in dps with MAX gear grievous weaps etc sitting with around 8mill when their warr has 10 always around 8/10 of what my enemy do
or mate in RBG

----------


## jh16

Feedback.

Version Tested: 2.0.1

Config: Found in 2.0.2
AutoPause - Needs "or IsMounted()" added. I'm also having issues with running around on my mount and if I get CCed I get dismounted. Moved "H4XX0R" ability down to underneath "Config" in the Rotation Editor to fix this issue after adding "IsMounted()" to AutoPause function.Hotkeys: Found in 2.0.2
Intervene/Safeguard to Banner still doesn't work. Apparently works if you manually target the banner but that is hard to do when there are a lot of enemies around it. _Try making it where it stops trying to cast the banner if it is already out. Only then it will work as intended._Tweaks: Found in 2.0.2
Auto Stance - In order to make the false part work it needs "and autoStance == true" added to both "if" statements. This is the code that was lacking from my previous feedback.
Auto Stance - You have the spell for Last Stand set on there. This needs to be Rallying Cry instead since Last Stand is Protection spec only. Change the Spell ID from "12975" to "97462" this way it will work as intended.Defend Friend: Found in 2.0.2
Your comment just after "_castSpell(97462)" Should be Rallying Cry instead of Mortal Strike. :P
_Edit:_
And dang just saw you post the 2.0.2 release. xD
Time for me to DL it and tinker around with it. :P

_Edit2:_
Pretty much 2.0.2 has the same problems from 2.0.1 that I would like to see fixed.  :Smile:

----------


## replikatoren

> im always below other warriors in dps with MAX gear grievous weaps etc sitting with around 8mill when their warr has 10 always around 8/10 of what my enemy do
> or mate in RBG


Maybe hes playing with bloodbath and bladestorm+ he uses thunderclap to spread dw and you maybe not ?

----------


## jackus

GJ  :Smile: 

you should add this: 19263 Deterrence so it dont spam hamsting while hunters Deterrence



```
local immuneToSlowID = {
    -- DEATH KNIGHT
    -- DRUID
    -- HUNTER (Master's Call / Bestial Wrath / Deterrence)
    54216,
    19574,
    19263,
```

But cant figure out how to remove the instant spellreflect when i get novaed
Partykilla: Why would u do this? Mages can ONLY rape you when u're in nova mate  :Wink: 

I just dont like that it uses spellreflect while in novas. I rather use it my self  :Smile:

----------


## jh16

Not sure if anyone else noticed this but it is using Avatar when I'm not using my CDs.

Anyone else having this happen?

----------


## xLegendx

> But cant figure out how to remove the instant spellreflect when i get novaed
> Partykilla: Why would u do this? *Mages can ONLY rape you when u're in nova mate*


Are you serious.... lol

----------


## Beelzix

why is my screen feezing then crashing onnce i start the prof?? plz help

----------


## Partykilla

> Feedback.
> Version Tested: 2.0.1
> 
> Pretty much 2.0.2 has the same problems from 2.0.1 that I would like to see fixed.


Thanks for feedback!
It's fixed now<3 Except, "Defend Friend", it's not added to the rotation yet as I only copied and pasted that code.
I need to code it first than I can add it to the rotation.

"Defend friend " will have includes:

Cast Reallying Cry on team mate below 20%
Cast Vigilance on team mate below 30%
Cast Safeguard on team mate below 15%
++ ?

Addind download link in about 1hr  :Smile:  Just gonna check for some more errors first.

----------


## Beelzix

once i start ur profile my whole screen just freezes and i have to restart wow

----------


## Partykilla

> why is my screen feezing then crashing onnce i start the prof?? plz help


Try a clean install of PQR and my profile  :Wink:

----------


## Partykilla

2.0.3 Fix build out
Download here..

----------


## Beelzix

i have done what u said but im still crashing once i start one of ur profiles it doens give me any errors. would any addons be interfering with this prof?
that click thing pops up u have setup and then my game freezes

----------


## jshookz

great job party, love the quick fixes!

----------


## Beelzix

i found teh prob i believe its the razor mouse/ keyboard addons that interfear with the profile its woring now once i disabled them
will giv more feed later XD ty for teh nicely scripted prof

----------


## jshookz

still auto trinket ;(

----------


## Beelzix

seems to stop running for some reasons i cant find them i have to reload my ui to get it workign again
but overall its a freaking sweet piece of work i gave +3 best i was able to give :\ would give more if i could

----------


## jackus

> still auto trinket ;(


You have to edit that your self. Just remove the --CCtrinket-- from tweaks




> seems to stop running for some reasons i cant find them i have to reload my ui to get it workign again
> but overall its a freaking sweet piece of work i gave +3 best i was able to give :\ would give more if i could


Its if you have loaded an other profile. Then u have to reload UI or relaunch WoW

I like the 203. I only edited a little in it  :Smile:  Good job PartyKilla


Edit: Only Heroic Strike if more than 119 rageEdit: more slam. Put slam above Over PowerRemoved: Heroic Strike from kill totemEdit: Spell Reflects if currentPercent > 80Removed: old banner/intervene system. As you know I just dont work for me  :Wink:  so I use my own fixFixed: no bezerker rage on sap <----- Coz I dont like to use bezerker rage on sap  :Smile: Added: immuneToSlowID: Deterrence Spellid19263

----------


## Partykilla

New fix out!
2.0.4, changelog check post # 2  :Smile:

----------


## Partykilla

QUOTE=jackus;2873551
You have to edit that your self. Just remove the --CCtrinket-- from tweaks
Party: Added support in latest build, edit true to false

I like the 203. I only edited a little in it  :Smile:  Good job PartyKilla


Edit: Only Heroic Strike if more than 119 rageEdit: more slam. Put slam above Over Power 
-Party: You should not edit this, it's using Over Power and Slam as it should, as well as Heroic Strike is only to dump rage IF ure over 85+
This is only when u take much damage u should manage to get full on rage.Removed: Heroic Strike from kill totem 
-Party: Why? You should keep Heroic Strike for nuking it,
like Spirit Link etcRemoved: old banner/intervene system. As you know I just dont work for me  :Wink:  so I use my own fix 
-Party: Quote them in CODE. I might add them as mine works perfect for me :S IDK why but Ill check urs out...Fixed: no bezerker rage on sap <----- Coz I dont like to use bezerker rage on sap  :Smile:  
-Party: Only happens in combat to remove the sapAdded: immuneToSlowID: Deterrence Spellid19263 
-Party: This is added in latest build

----------


## jshookz

> QUOTE=jackus;2873551
> You have to edit that your self. Just remove the --CCtrinket-- from tweaks
> Party: Added support in latest build, edit true to false
> 
> I like the 203. I only edited a little in it  Good job PartyKilla
> 
> 
> Edit: Only Heroic Strike if more than 119 rageEdit: more slam. Put slam above Over Power 
> -Party: You should not edit this, it's using Over Power and Slam as it should, as well as Heroic Strike is only to dump rage IF ure over 85+
> ...


Great fixes party and glad too see your listening  :Smile:  keep up the great work bud  :Smile:

----------


## TTupaT

hello, carried out tests 2.04. why is it constantly gives AoE? in all profiles - 2x2, 3x3

"arms 5.4 vs 2" and "arms 5.4 vs 3" use "Thunder Clap" and "Sweeping Strikes", this should not be the arena 2x2 3x3

----------


## fefdbi

Download link not working

EDIT: Link is fine, just not working for me.

----------


## Partykilla

> hello, carried out tests 2.04. why is it constantly gives AoE? in all profiles - 2x2, 3x3
> 
> "arms 5.4 vs 2" and "arms 5.4 vs 3" use "Thunder Clap" and "Sweeping Strikes", this should not be the arena 2x2 3x3


Read my post, they're not "included" yet mate  :Smile: 
So don't use em :P




> Download link not working


Tested and its working for me....
Try clicking here!

----------


## fefdbi

> Tested and its working for me....
> Try clicking here!


They don't like my IP ,getting 404 Not Found Error  :Smile:  had to use a proxy. 
ty

----------


## Maxitor

Just reporting in that the profile works great. I met at least 3 warriors from outland using it above 1800  :Big Grin:

----------


## Beelzix

Addon New: do not run Prat with this profile it will crash and freeze ur wow

----------


## Beelzix

the profile is stopping completely 1 min into any fight

----------


## Kratick

> New fix out!
> 2.0.4, changelog check post # 2


Whoa... I work for a couple days without checking this and all of a sudden there's like 3/4 updates :P Great job man....

Awesome work, truly.

----------


## BroloElCunado

Please please please remove the auto trinket. It's more trouble than its worth. Using trinket on the first sap in a match is just silly.

and separating intim shout and Stormbolt from the cc key would be nice...wasted intim more often than not.

----------


## jh16

> Please please please remove the auto trinket. It's more trouble than its worth. Using trinket on the first sap in a match is just silly.
> 
> and separating intim shout and Stormbolt from the cc key would be nice...wasted intim more often than not.


There is an option within the "Config" ability to set it to false and it won't do it. You can also set the CC trinket to "nil" for good measure.

Not sure for the intim shout with Stormbolt since I'm rolling Avatar. :P

----------


## Moonscarlet

> Please please please remove the auto trinket. It's more trouble than its worth. Using trinket on the first sap in a match is just silly.
> 
> and separating intim shout and Stormbolt from the cc key would be nice...wasted intim more often than not.


You can just disable it easily yourself from the ability "CONFIG" go to the line where it says "ccTrinketUse = true --Use CC Trinket?  :Smile: " and make it false ;>

Edit: Oops, was too slow

----------


## Str0be

Found my warrior using disrupting shout vs hunters using steady shot when it can't be interrupted. Anyone else wanna test that out?

----------


## jackus

> and separating intim shout and Stormbolt from the cc key would be nice...wasted intim more often than not.


As far as i know, there is a cc key and a fear key. Maybe you set the cc key and fear as the same, eg. a mousekey or rightshiftkey

EDIT:

add local immuneToSlowID = {
-- DEATH KNIGHT
-- DRUID
-- HUNTER (Master's Call / Bestial Wrath / Deterrence)
54216,
19574,
19263,
-- MAGE (Ice Block)
45438,
-- MONK
 122464, --Dematerialize <---------- coz u cant slow them

And it still uses disrupting shout 102060 when people are immune to interrups

----------


## TTupaT

> Addon New: do not run Prat with this profile it will crash and freeze ur wow


i have the same problem

----------


## BroloElCunado

> As far as i know, there is a cc key and a fear key. Maybe you set the cc key and fear as the same, eg. a mousekey or rightshiftkey


That's the problem there is a fear key but the cc key fear shouts 1st as priority then stormbolt second, when I could really just use the cc key as a stormbolt key : )



it seems to target friendly totems as well and attempt to smash them

----------


## emutz

so nice thanks

----------


## frII

So,
I checked 2.0.4
Tried Arathi Basin and everything was great.First thought was WOW!Great.Super.
But then I go to Temple of Kotmogu...and it was fail.
I am using Elvui.I think a lot of people using it.And it was non stop errors that was saying that the Elvui are trying to to do bla bla that only Blizzard are allowed.Can u do something with it?So there will be no conflicts with Elvui?
This errors are totally stopping the rotations.And this is sad=(
Didnt tried it yet on arena.

----------


## jh16

> So,
> I checked 2.0.4
> Tried Arathi Basin and everything was great.First thought was WOW!Great.Super.
> But then I go to Temple of Kotmogu...and it was fail.
> I am using Elvui.I think a lot of people using it.And it was non stop errors that was saying that the Elvui are trying to to do bla bla that only Blizzard are allowed.Can u do something with it?So there will be no conflicts with Elvui?
> This errors are totally stopping the rotations.And this is sad=(
> Didnt tried it yet on arena.


Which error? Is it "Interface\FrameXML\UnitFrame.lua:232" ?
The fix for this is:


```
/run SetCVar("raidFramesDisplayIncomingHeals",1)
/reload
```

I had this start going nuts on me a few days ago and that fixed it. Just create a general macro so it goes across all of your characters when this happens.
I'm also using ElvUI.

Source

----------


## eggman689

does this automatically use cooldowns? Or do I need to use one to trigger them? Noticed it isn't using the orc racial or anything.

----------


## jackus

> does this automatically use cooldowns? Or do I need to use one to trigger them? Noticed it isn't using the orc racial or anything.


It wont use that, nor will it use avatar/reck/trinket. You need to do that yourself when you get a window

----------


## frII

> Which error? Is it "Interface\FrameXML\UnitFrame.lua:232" ?
> The fix for this is:
> 
> 
> ```
> /run SetCVar("raidFramesDisplayIncomingHeals",1)
> /reload
> ```
> 
> ...


Thanks for answer
I will try it out.

----------


## WNxChampion

Message: [string "if not IsMounted() --Preventing Dismounting..."]:387: attempt to compare nil with number
Time: 10/16/13 19:34:08
Count: 4
Stack: [string "if not IsMounted() --Preventing Dismounting..."]:387: in function <[string "if not IsMounted() --Preventing Dismounting..."]:365>

Locals: self = <unnamed> {
0 = <userdata>
}
event = "COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED"
type = "SPELL_CAST_SUCCESS"
_ = false
sourceGUID = "0x0480000004721E36"
sourceNAME = "Realyxx-Blackmoore"
_ = 1352
_ = 0
destGUID = "0x020000000591542B"
destNAME = "arena partner"
(for index) = 4
(for limit) = 14
(for step) = 1
i = 4
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "player"
(*temporary) = "arena1"
(*temporary) = 6222.657
(*temporary) = 257.7159
(*temporary) = 2.389782
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to compare nil with number"


keeps erroring for me...
wonder what is wrong

----------


## jh16

> ```
> Message: [string "if not IsMounted() --Preventing Dismounting..."]:387: attempt to compare nil with number
> Time: 10/16/13 19:34:08
> Count: 4
> Stack: [string "if not IsMounted() --Preventing Dismounting..."]:387: in function <[string "if not IsMounted() --Preventing Dismounting..."]:365>
> 
> Locals: self = <unnamed> {
>  0 = <userdata>
> }
> ...


Ah yes, that is due to the multiple lines of code that he put in there to make it where you wouldn't dismount. However he only needed to add one line of code like I suggested earlier and pull the H4XX0R ability down below the Config ability in the Rotation Editor. I tried to remove the code but I apparently didn't get rid of it completely so it was throwing an error so I put it back. I did still added my fix to it.

----------


## jh16

> Ah yes, that is due to the multiple lines of code that he put in there to make it where you wouldn't dismount. However he only needed to add one line of code like I suggested earlier and pull the H4XX0R ability down below the Config ability in the Rotation Editor. I tried to remove the code but I apparently didn't get rid of it completely so it was throwing an error so I put it back. I did still added my fix to it.


Here is a follow up:

Go into the "Tweaks" ability and comment out the following like so:


```

At the top:--if not IsMounted() --Preventing Dismounting--        thenVery bottom "end":--end 


```

Single Target ability:


```

if UnitCanAttack("player","target")--    and not IsMounted()   -- comment this line out    and getHp("target") >= 21    and inMelee() == true     and not isImmune("target")      then 


```

Now go into "CONFIG" ability and add this line into the AutoPause like so:


```

--AutoPauseif AutoPause == true then    if UnitBuffID("player", 104235)    or UnitBuffID("player", 104262)--    or SpellIsTargeting()     -- comment this line out, seems to be screwing some things up by giving us an error    or UnitIsDeadOrGhost("target")     or UnitIsDeadOrGhost("player")    or UnitBuffID("player", 41350)    or IsMounted()    --  -- this line is new codethen    return trueendend 


```

Now once you have done that go into the Rotation Editor and move the H4XX0R ability so it is below the CONFIG ability.

This should solve that error that is popping up.


```
Message: [string "local playerName = UnitName("player")..."]:789: Usage: IsPlayerSpell(spellID)
Time: 10/16/13 17:34:48
Count: 63
Stack: [C]: ?
[C]: in function `IsPlayerSpell'
[string "local playerName = UnitName("player")..."]:789: in function `_castSpell'
[string "UseMass = true ..."]:23: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
```

Now I've got this popping up for some reason...

_Edit:_
Added Single Target to need to be changed as well.

_Edit2:_
Added Lua Error I occasionally get.

----------


## WNxChampion

> Here is a follow up:
> 
> Go into the "Tweaks" ability and comment out the following like so:
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> At the top:
--if not IsMounted() --Preventing Dismounting
--        then
 Very bottom "end":
--end 
> 
> ...



alright, thanks.. gonna try it out and see what happens!

----------


## WNxChampion

apparently i broke the profile. i copied your php and it get stuck on overpower...


Message: [string "local overpower, _, _, sTack = UnitBuffID("..."]:91: attempt to perform arithmetic on global 'csExp' (a nil value)
Time: 10/17/13 02:13:08
Count: 48
Stack: [string "local overpower, _, _, sTack = UnitBuffID("..."]:91: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: overpower = "Taste for Blood"
_ = ""
_ = "Interface\Icons\Ability_Rogue_HungerforBlood"
sTack = 4
sa = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
saExp = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = 2365.183
(*temporary) = 2365.183
(*temporary) = 0
(*temporary) = "attempt to perform arithmetic on global 'csExp' (a nil value)"

----------


## jh16

WNxChampion, I'm going to PM you my modified version so you can try it out.

----------


## jackus

Is it me or is the AutoStance broken?

----------


## jh16

> Is it me or is the AutoStance broken?


Yeah I checked through the code and he missed an "end" to close up an "if" statement. Should look more like this.

_~Edited out~_

After thinking about it this might fix a few Lua Errors that has been popping up lately. The missing "end" could have created problems. I'll have to see when I get on today.

_Edit:_
Hmm, just turned it on with my edit and multiple of the same error popped up. Apparently the "end" wasn't needed at the end of the "if" statement.

----------


## jackus

Nice i just used some old code i had 


```
 --FixStance
if autoStance == true
and ( GetSpecialization() == 1 or GetSpecialization() == 2 )
then
        if GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 1
        and ( getHp("player") > 80
            or (getHp("player") > 50 and poppedCDs("player") == true))
        and inMelee() == true
        then
            CastShapeshiftForm(1)
        end
        
        if GetShapeshiftForm("player") ~= 2
        and ( (getHp("player") < 70 and poppedCDs("player") == nil)
            or (getHp("player") < 50 and poppedCDs("player") == true) )
        or inMelee() == nil
        then
            CastShapeshiftForm(2)
        end
    
        
end

if autoStance == true
and GetSpecialization() == 3
and GetShapeshiftForm() ~= 2
    then
        CastShapeshiftForm(2)
    end
```

Also found this weird "bug"

If I turn on the rotation and then of. It still tries to Storm Bolt and spellreflect in duels.. Any one else got that?

----------


## jshookz

where to change the autostance code?

----------


## jh16

> where to change the autostance code?


Think it is in the "Tweaks" ability.

_Edit:_
Lordy, crap just ain't working for me today. =\

----------


## chric

The profile just breaks and stops working after a few minutes

----------


## Str0be

Need a fix for autostance. copied and pasted the "fix" and it just stops the whole profile from working.

----------


## frII

> Which error? Is it "Interface\FrameXML\UnitFrame.lua:232" ?
> The fix for this is:
> 
> 
> ```
> /run SetCVar("raidFramesDisplayIncomingHeals",1)
> /reload
> ```
> 
> ...


Well.
I tried whta u recommended and it didnt helped.
And problem is not on clinent side and not in PQR itself.The problem is in the profile.Because i dont have that error in any other profile.

----------


## Xopo

been using this pass couple days as a trial run, works pretty damn well. Nothing has broke either and has been working pretty flawlessly. Thanks man pretty awesome +rep

----------


## WNxChampion

been fiddling with the profile but no luck.. 2.0.4 is broken..
anyone has the password for 2.0.0? i got the .rar but its locked.

----------


## jackus

> been fiddling with the profile but no luck.. 2.0.4 is broken..
> anyone has the password for 2.0.0? i got the .rar but its locked.


I like 2.0.4 very much. 

ask PartyKilla for it  :Smile:

----------


## jackus

Any one got a FIX for the interrupt? It still uses DS when people are immune

----------


## dumars

> Build 2.0.5 fix: (Not out yet)
> *Fixed Totem spam on friendly targets
> *?


2.0.4 is awsome and i cant wait for next update with more improvements  :Big Grin:

----------


## jackus

If a warrior pops reck or avatar and then bladestorm the profile will try to disarm coz the war is reck/avatar but its also bladestorming so it will try to disarm bladestorm and miss.

I wrote this: 
I do not know if it works tho, any one got an idea?


```
function shouldDisarm(unit)
    for i=1,#disarmID do
    if UnitBuffID(unit,46924) ~= nil
    then
    return false
    end    
    end
end    
function shouldDisarm(unit)
    for i=1,#disarmID do
    if UnitBuffID(unit,disarmID[i]) ~= nil
    then 
    return true
    end    
    end
end
```

----------


## sabsty

Tried this rotation, but seems to break. 





> "[addon_name] has been blocked from an action only available to the Blizzard UI. You can disable this addon and reload the UI."




Did a clean install of Wow and installed previous addons 1 by 1, seems that both Stubby and Prat-3.0 are causing the problems, removed both for the present time. Anyone have experience with these two or know of a fix?

----------


## djpuka

Have to run this and see how we go. Thanks alot for the hard work you put into this.

----------


## jackus

> This is just a clone of the old bgreen/failroad profile. Not surprising that it has a ton of errors in it since he just mainly copy and pasted other peoples' works.


PartyKilla already said he used old profiles and thanks other people on the first page. But there are a lot of new stuff in it too

----------


## xyllus

Ist eigentlich ganz gut zu gebrauchen....aber.....

- Arbeit mit ca 12 anderen addon NICHT zusammen
- hat lags wie die sau 3-4 sek wo der char einfach gar nix macht ausser autohit
- während des BG Arena setzt das Profil einfach aus wi er absolut gar nix mehr macht
- mach brauch ca 5-10 relogs und neustarts von WoW und PQR um es ein RBG/Arena richtig nutzen zu können



Sehr überarbeitungswürdig!

----------


## KuRIoS

keep it civil guys or leave this forums please.. Noone bothers listening to idiots making up false suicide rumours, we certainly don't want those kind of people here. 

NOT A DISCUSSION, DO NOT BOTHER COMMENTING OR DISCUSSING THIS! It is simply just how it is.

----------


## Eryx

Deleted a bunch of retarded comments again.

Do NOT start this flamewar again. Consider this a final warning.

----------


## jshookz

Does he have a "wishlist" of things that he want's completed?

----------


## KuRIoS

Naturally I shouldnt have used such language, but remember that we have to deal with the tonnes of reports from kids like failroad/bgreen, who was the one making the accusations and the one that complained about the language I used. So I must have hit a nerve  :Wink:

----------


## taurentado

hey, can u try this? Just a warning, I've never done lua before  :Smile: 

under "local disarmID" part, add this new part:



```
local disarmImmuneID= {
	46924,  -- Bladestorm
	5277 }  -- Evasion
```

You can add other buffs if you want. Then, under "shouldDisarm(unit)" part, add this new function:



```
function isDisarmImmune(unit)
	for i=1,#disarmImmuneID do
	if UnitBuffID(unit,disarmImmuneID[i]) ~= nil
	then 
	return true
	end	
	end
end
```

Then, edit World of Warriorcraft_WARRIOR_Abilities.xml, on "-- Disarm --" part, add this under the line "and shouldDisarm(cTar[i]) ~= nil":



```
and isDisarmImmune(cTar[i]) == nil
```










> If a warrior pops reck or avatar and then bladestorm the profile will try to disarm coz the war is reck/avatar but its also bladestorming so it will try to disarm bladestorm and miss.
> 
> I wrote this: 
> I do not know if it works tho, any one got an idea?
> 
> 
> ```
> function shouldDisarm(unit)
>     for i=1,#disarmID do
> ...

----------


## jackus

> hey, can u try this? Just a warning, I've never done lua before 
> 
> under "local disarmID" part, add this new part:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local disarmImmuneID= {
> 46924,  -- Bladestorm
> ...


Uhh I will try when I come home later :Smile:  looks good! Have you tested it?

Edit: I think it works  :Smile:

----------


## Str0be

Guess this project is done? :\

----------


## replikatoren

If PartyKilla isnt updating the profile anymore. I can take a deep look into it and fix the current bugs for you guys. Just post everything detailed, and I will do it in the next days.

----------


## wowmacro

I hope the Mass spell Reflection can be used for protect my friend only when the enemy do CC on him？
should just delete the LUAs in Maspell part


```
	for i=1, #reflectDMG do
	if UnitCastingInfo(unit) == GetSpellInfo(reflectDMG[i])
	and UnitIsUnit("player",unit.."target")
	then
	local _, _, _, _,  startTimer, endTimer = UnitCastingInfo(unit)
	local timeSinceStart = (GetTime() * 1000 - startTimer) / 1000
	local castTime = endTimer - startTimer
	local currentPercent = timeSinceStart / castTime * 100000
	if currentPercent > 45
	and getHp("player") >= 60
	then
			return true
	end
	end
	end
	end
```

and
edit Ability XML


```
-- Mass Spell Reflect --
if UseMass == true then

for i = 1, #cTar do
and for y = 1, #FriendlyTars do
if UnitExists(cTar[i])
and MaspellReflect(cTar[i]) == true
then
	 if UnitIsUnit(cTar[i].."target",FriendlyTars[y])
     and UnitCanAttack("player",cTar[i]) 
     then
     _castSpell(114028)
     end
     end
    end
```

anything else？ give me some help~thank u~

----------


## Partykilla

> If PartyKilla isnt updating the profile anymore. I can take a deep look into it and fix the current bugs for you guys. Just post everything detailed, and I will do it in the next days.


I've updated it for private use. Do feel free to work with me updating it public again  :Big Grin: 
As of right now I just change everything very messy!

----------


## Str0be

If you want I can compile a list of things again when I get a chance, been working kind of heavily.

----------


## wowmacro

@Partykilla 

I hope the Mass spell Reflection can be only used for protecting my friends when the enemy do CC on them in arena？what should i do?

----------


## wowmacro

> If PartyKilla isnt updating the profile anymore. I can take a deep look into it and fix the current bugs for you guys. Just post everything detailed, and I will do it in the next days.


I hope the Mass spell Reflection can be only used for protecting my friends when the enemy do CC on them in arena？what should i do?

----------


## wowmacro

Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)
Time: 11/10/13 16:57:31
Count: 2232
Stack: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: rotationNumber = 0
nextAbility = -1
playerChanneling = false
(for index) = 6
(for limit) = 1023
(for step) = 1
i = 6
spellID = 0
skipUnknown = true
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)"

----------


## taurentado

I'm currently modding your profile - doing a lot of refactoring and trying to fix bugs. I hope you don't mind if I post it here once I'm done  :Smile: 




> I've updated it for private use. Do feel free to work with me updating it public again 
> As of right now I just change everything very messy!

----------


## supermann

> I'm currently modding your profile - doing a lot of refactoring and trying to fix bugs. I hope you don't mind if I post it here once I'm done


cheers !!!

----------


## Partykilla

Sure updated my profile and Ill edit it in my profile and give credits <3

----------


## azuro

Can you optimize the return/pickup flag thing? when its dropped because its not to damn good atm, but rest of profile is awsome though, but i am mainly focusing RBGS (mby u can ask vitalic for his code?) because that one is awsome

----------


## alphawolff

I'm sorta new to the whole PQR thing other then using it to interrupt things.

Is it possible to disable the entire rotation/hotkey aspect of this?

I just want it to reflect deeps/sheeps/ect and stance dance into defensive when stunned. Possible or is a whole package type deal?

----------


## Dotdk

hey all.. Can somone eksplain me how this works? il tryed it out but PQR show some tekst at my screen like mortal srtike and other things but its not been used does shuld i click or does it somfing wrong for me?

----------


## nfx

Hey greate Profile so far !

----------


## promitheas31

cool profile thanks

----------


## Muhammad.R1

> hey all.. Can somone eksplain me how this works? il tryed it out but PQR show some tekst at my screen like mortal srtike and other things but its not been used does shuld i click or does it somfing wrong for me?


Hey guys , Im also experiencing the same problem... Only texts pop up of the abilities the profile would like to use but it doesn't actually do anything..

I'd really appreciate any help, thanks!

----------


## Alexlad

Hi, I have a problem. After installation profile
Message: [string "local overpower, _, _, sTack = UnitBuffID("..."]:91: attempt to perform arithmetic on global 'csExp' (a nil value)
Time: 10/17/13 02:13:08
Count: 48
Stack: [string "local overpower, _, _, sTack = UnitBuffID("..."]:91: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: overpower = "Taste for Blood"
_ = ""
_ = "Interface\Icons\Ability_Rogue_HungerforBlood"
sTack = 4
sa = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
saExp = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = 2365.183
(*temporary) = 2365.183
(*temporary) = 0
(*temporary) = "attempt to perform arithmetic on global 'csExp' (a nil value)"

can help me?

----------


## Partykilla

I've made an updated private build atm, that is way more advanced.

Now it's up to you guys if you want it or not.
Make a list with 20 things you want for new build!

DO NOT add "fixes" to this list as I've probably fixed most of the errors already.
Spellreflect and Mass Spell Reflect has been totally redesigned.

So, 20 things, and I'll do them <3
AND do not report bugs as things to do.

Work together, teamwork now guys  :Smile:

----------


## aeonz

.. I'm getting just flashing words... like <Mortal Strike> and such :confused:

----------


## Pierroot

First of all thank you for your great work and...I'm sorry for my english.




> Make a list with 20 things you want for new build!


Is it possible to choose to let the defensive stance as the default stance ? 
Personally I have no problem with my rage in defensive stance. That will allow to take less damage and why not to change for the battle stance if we need rage.

I also would like very much, if possible, a Flag Carrier option, one profiles more defensive for the RBG.

Thank you again !

----------


## Partykilla

> First of all thank you for your great work and...I'm sorry for my english.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to choose to let the defensive stance as the default stance ? 
> Personally I have no problem with my rage in defensive stance. That will allow to take less damage and why not to change for the battle stance if we need rage.
> 
> I also would like very much, if possible, a Flag Carrier option, one profiles more defensive for the RBG.
> 
> Thank you again !


Good idea, for next update:

1. Option for to set stance. I'll make a option to stay in Def. Stance as long as u take damage.
2.
3. 
4.
5.
6. 
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

----------


## bauwoo

Add Synapse Springs support?

----------


## sparkyiezz

Anyway of implanting macros to use which make it pause and uise them ability there is a feature like that in cokx profiles.

This profile is pretty god damn amazing!!! I am at 2.3k in 3's and 2.1k in 2v2, and using this profile is good at this rating but for people wondering you still have to know how the game works and good team mates

----------


## sparkyiezz

> Good idea, for next update:
> 
> 1. Option for to set stance. I'll make a option to stay in Def. Stance as long as u take damage.
> 2.
> 3. 
> 4.
> 5.
> 6. 
> 7.
> ...


Macros to use abiltiies, instead of holding pause and manualing pressing make a macro like 

#showtooltipp Intimidating Shout
/pause 
/script SetCVar("MacroSpell", 5246) 
/script SetCVar("MacroUnit", 3) 

works for cokx profiles

----------


## lordimac

1. Option for to set stance. I'll make a option to stay in Def. Stance as long as u take damage.
2. Macros to use abiltiies, instead of holding pause and manualing pressing make a macro
3. Option to disable Yells/RaidWarnings/Emotes
4.
5.
6. 
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

----------


## senzaki

A button to hold (like shockwave key) for peeling damage off a mate (Demo banner + Thunderclap)

somekind of configuration/optimization for which totems to kill etc. (healing tide/wave / link) and so on, aswell as adding the goddamn restodudu mushroom to the mix

----------


## sweeb

First off this is a fantastic profile and keep up the good work

My issue is with Arenas. In R/BG's this profile is amazing but i cant seem to get the hang of it in 2's or 3's. I am assuming that the problem lye's with me. If there is anyone who uses this profile well in arenas and wouldn't mind leaning me a lesson or two I would appreciate it. 

and again thank you for the gem of a profile. I hope to learn how to take full advantage of it soon.

----------


## promitheas31

great work

----------


## TreeEskimo

Any reason why the bot doesnt attack target dummies? Just flashes "Mortal Strike" at the very top of the screen but actually never uses it. Same if I try to activate bladestorm.

Is the profile outdated? I have the latest version of PQR and PQI.

----------


## sephiroth07

Hi how can we change the stance dance ? i want to switch by myself

----------


## wowmacro

. Option for to set stance. I'll make a option to stay in Def. Stance as long as u take damage.
2. use macro to do Shockwave/DR/Storm by PQR such as #showtooltip Shockwave /Shockwave
3. 
4.
5.
6. 
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

----------


## DarkStopDying

PVE mode enabled for this yet?

----------


## mvp17

Only problem I have is mouse over target swapping. If i am moused over a different target or a bunch of targets run through my cursor it swaps to that target. I would prefer 
sticky targets and using target arena 1 2 3 instead or tab targeting or even clicking targets over this. Sometimes Ill be close to a kill and accidently hover over a pet or totem, and not get the kill.

----------


## bers89

This profile is still available for 5.4.7 ??

----------


## deejayfowler

Any1 still have a copy of 1 of these profiles left over ? want to use it on a good old pserver and missed this profile all dl links in thread are down for me chuck me a pm if any1 still got this

----------


## saceralol

> Any1 still have a copy of 1 of these profiles left over ? want to use it on a good old pserver and missed this profile all dl links in thread are down for me chuck me a pm if any1 still got this


Use this: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html (Cokx PvP Profiles)

This was premium profiles designed for PQR, version for 5.4.2

If you still prefer Warriorcraft, here!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/82ldyoeyp5avrt9/WARRIOR.rar

Regards, saceralol.

----------


## deejayfowler

thanks for the share bud much appreciated  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hobot88

I want download profiles. Help me please.

----------


## deejayfowler

maybe read the thread or the post 2 above yours ??

----------


## Numba1stunna1

Do you have the PQI for this? and some profiles don't work. Perhaps data files are missing.

----------


## offtapki

no download/ eror/ please fix* Thx

----------


## siefejos1

Download link is a virus.

----------


## summy93

anyone got this profile?
pls send me an message

----------


## gtiii

Looking for a re-upload of this. COKX just doesn't seem to cut it.

----------


## nwnhax

would appreciate a new link. saceralol's link is down as well.

----------


## bananabomb

Hello guys. Can you help me? 
1) How to turn ON this abilities : poly , deep , burst , etc ?

2) How to change this keybinds?

----------


## subsap

anyone have the warriorcraft one ? all links deleted , please reupload the last version please

----------

